

The illusion of simplicity - shaiwininger
http://hackingshmacking.com/2013/03/06/the-illusion-of-simplicity-in-startups/

======
dvelopment1
I couldn't agree more! The best way to make it as a tech entrepreneur today is
first to work for another great startup and learn from really smart people.

I'm always amazed to hear how many successful start-ups were founded by alumni
from PayPal and Facebook. These guys learned how to build great products by
first being a part of great teams.

